# For 6 months?



## Harakka (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello UK GT-R forums, my first post here.

Im from finland and working in Ireland (can get address from Northern Ireland for the car & insurance, as the insurances are ridiculous priced at southern Ire. ) at the moment, good opportunity for me to look for GT-Rs to export it with me back to Finland when my job is finished here. The thing is that I need have the car in use abroad (country doesn't matter) for 6 months before I can get the tax relief for it in Finland. The "use" means that it needs to be insured, where should I start looking for insurance? I havent bought nothing yet, looking for R32 or R33 GTR. My other details are: 23 years old, Full EU licence for 4 years, no claims as named driver on my subaru in finland for 5 years.. if that has any effect at all..

Thank you in advance.

-Kari


----------

